# perlite



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

were can i get some of this cant find it down here lol


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

i got mine from homebase, was £3.99 i think for a big bag...


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

cool thanks 4 that ill keep my eye out :no1::2thumb:


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

garden centres sale it


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

most garden centres sell it..


----------



## Asian_Water_Dragon (Apr 11, 2007)

We got ours from B&Q.


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

B&Q at imperial park, thats where i got mine from


----------



## 10371 (Jul 2, 2007)

I have seen it in wilko for £1


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

BCmattFC said:


> B&Q at imperial park, thats where i got mine from


cool were in bristol are you?


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

im in knowle


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

wow thats close to me lol i live in briz


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

yea not too far, what shop you use for your livefood


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

ryans on wells road or blagdon water garden you?


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

yea i use jerasic reps aswell, did use blagon and cadbury befor ryan opened the shop


----------



## synyster_1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

i wok near blagdon and get on with andy and a few others in there so i still pop in there


----------

